# Video Game Series with the Best Music



## giritinia (Aug 4, 2010)

I was Bored so i made this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My favorites gotta be a tie of the Ace Attorney Series, Kingdom Hearts, and Pokemon


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Aug 4, 2010)

Yeah, you know what? I'm not even going to bother.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm just gonna vote other and say that list is terrible. There's maybe one or two games on that list with decent soundtracks but nothing on that list can be thought of as good or even great.

Your poll should be "Most generic video game soundtrack".


----------



## redfalcon (Aug 4, 2010)

[x] Zelda
[x] Final Fantasy
[x] Etrian Odyssey


----------



## Theraima (Aug 4, 2010)

I went with Other.. so Ima say NMH 1&2 , TLoZ series and SSBB.


----------



## airpirate545 (Aug 4, 2010)

Metal Gear Solid was the only series on the poll with n soundtrack that I liked. I picked other for Dragon Quest and Katamari Damacy. And NMH too, gotta love the Kill or be Killed Mix


----------



## saxamo (Aug 5, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I'm just gonna vote other and say that list is terrible. There's maybe one or two games on that list with decent soundtracks but nothing on that list can be thought of as good or even great.
> Your poll should be "Most generic video game soundtrack".


My sentiments exactly, you just chose the largest $$$ making franchises.

I'll say Opoona (Wii), and the Katamari and Mother/Earthbound series' have songs that I will go out of my way to find and listen to outside playing those games.


----------



## prowler (Aug 5, 2010)

Cave Story.

NOT the remade Wii OST though.


----------



## alex_0706 (Mar 30, 2011)

monster hunter tri


----------



## Garro (Mar 30, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Cave Story.
> 
> NOT the remade Wii OST though.


I second this, Kingdom Hearts and Yoshi Island.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Mar 30, 2011)

Quake 2


----------



## Satangel (Mar 30, 2011)

I'll go with Oblivion, even though it's not in the list.


----------



## Amphy2310 (Mar 30, 2011)

I thought the megaman series had excellent music ^^


----------



## Langin (Mar 30, 2011)

Pokémon, Final Fantasy, Zelda, Fire Emblem and Castlevania. >


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 30, 2011)

Series? I'm very fond of both Castlevania and the Tales series music.

However NIER beats all on that list, but it's just a single game and not a series. So *shrug* dunno if it counts.


----------



## Urza (Mar 30, 2011)

Toho.


----------



## Forstride (Mar 30, 2011)

The Pokemon series, Mario series, Zelda series, and Banjo-Kazooie/Tooie have the best soundtracks in my opinion.  The Majora's Mask OST is probably my favorite out of any OST.


----------



## Mesiskope (Mar 30, 2011)

trauma center and streets of rage Jet grind radio.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 30, 2011)

Zelda, Pokemon and Metroid have some good tracks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Knyaz Vladimir (Mar 30, 2011)

Touhou (pronounced Toehoe) has some of the best music ever.

Of course, the music got really good since the 8th games, and I love 12.3 especially.


----------



## machomuu (Mar 30, 2011)

Don't feel like listing all of the ones I picked so I'll just say Ace Attorney.  One of my main draws to that game is its amazing music.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Mar 30, 2011)

I have to say zelda... so many songs and tunes from that game that is stuck in the back of my head


----------



## Mazor (Apr 1, 2011)

Knyaz Vladimir said:
			
		

> Touhou (pronounced Toehoe)
> Man, there's not even anything remotely resembling to the "oe" sound in "toe" and "hoe" in Japanese. I usually don't care much for pronunciations of anything, but every time I hear someone pronounce Touhou like this I want to stab myself in the face. Luckily for me, it seems like only people from NA do it.
> 
> QUOTE(Knyaz Vladimir @ Mar 30 2011, 10:36 PM) Of course, the music got really good since the 8th games, and I love 12.3 especially.


Shit man, you better fucking go and download soundtracks for 1-7 right now. 

I would understand if you said that the music got really good starting with the 6th game, since that's when the style changed with the switch from PC-98, but starting with the *8th* game? What kind of master spark are you smoking if you think soundtracks for EoSD and PCB aren't on par with IN and up?

Also, Touhou.


----------



## relminator (Apr 1, 2011)

Castlevania Series, Guardian Legend, Salamander(NES) and Blaster Master(Metafight).


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 2, 2011)

Mazor said:
			
		

> Knyaz Vladimir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fanboy alert.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 2, 2011)

Zelda is probably the most iconic in my opinion maybe surpassed by mario 

I voted games not in a series because of the TWEWY mention 

And I've always loved the castlevania soundtracks, they really add allot to the game it wouldn't be the same without them....the atmosphere just wouldn't feel right


----------



## Mazor (Apr 2, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> Fanboy alert.


*Siren* *siren* someone made a remark to someone else sharing the same video game music preference in a thread about video game music preference! Abandon ship!


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 2, 2011)

Mazor said:
			
		

> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. You're just getting over-defensive and saying he's incorrect when it's clearly his opinion. And he's right, you are a fanboy. Correcting him on how you pronounce it seems pretty fanboy-ish to me.


----------



## prowler (Apr 2, 2011)

Touhou is srs bsns.
You either like it _right_ or you don't.

Anyway, I already posted (even though it was last year) I'm going to say some shit again.
Final Fantasy has memorable music, wouldn't call it the best though.
It isn't a series (EVEN THOUGH IT VERY WELL COULD BE), Bayonetta and Vanquish is just awesome. Sonic Colours, T3B and Blazblue are others that come to mind.


----------



## Mazor (Apr 2, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Mazor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, that's like, just, your opinion, man. 

No implication that it's incorrect to not like the soundtracks of 6 (EoSD) & 7 (PCB) was made, I was asking which master spark (game reference which you clearly didn't get) he was smoking in not including the similar-styled 6  and 7, setting aside asking about 1-5 that I personally find to be the best, since they're completely differently styled whereas 6 and 7 have the same style of music as 8 and up.

As for the pronunciation, I doubt you or most anyone else would not correct someone who explicitly told (note how this is different from just using a mispronunciation, that wouldn't be a big deal to most) how to pronounce their favorite game wrongly.

But yeah, derp touhouz, srs bsn, fanboy etc.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 2, 2011)

Mazor said:
			
		

> As for the pronunciation, I doubt you or most anyone else would not correct someone who explicitly told (note how this is different from just using a mispronunciation, that wouldn't be a big deal to most) how to pronounce their favorite game wrongly.



LOL, I don't think you can mispronounce Final Fantasy 6 wrongly unless you don't speak English.

But back on topic, the OP's selection is horribly limited, he shouldn't have turned that into a poll in the first place. Also, what's with the choice "anime and manga"? I thought this was video game series only? 

My favorite music in a video game series. Kinda a tough one to decide. There are quite a few.
1. Civilization - Damn, I just find diversity in a soundtrack nice to listen too. Classical, traditional, some modern, Civilization continuously has amazing and terrific music.
2. Ace Attorney - Amazingly orchestrated. Quite simply, I love it. It's fun, upbeat yet atmospheric, works well to the tone of the game.
3. Final Fantasy - Call me lame, I like the music of the series. Well composed, consistent, atmospheric.
4. Kingdom Hearts - I've outgrown Kingdom Hearts, but I haven't yet outgrown the music. I have great respect for Yoko, up until now. She's still a terrific composer. Fantastically orchestrated, composed, pleasing, works well with the game.
5. Mass Effect - Great series. Great music. Well fitting. (I'm running out of things to say)
6. Mana - Particularly Secret of Mana. Gorgeous. Absolutely gorgeous.
7. Chrono - Chrono Trigger makes me feel like a superhero, Chrono Cross makes me feel emotional.
8. Metroid - Excellent music. Kinda chilly. (Kinda chilly? XD)
9. LoZ - Out of respect, I must include this here. The main theme is quite possibly the second most recognizable, and I must admit it sounds damn epic. (Super Mario Bros. Theme is obviously the first.)

I can't decide. I'll call it a tie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I probably missed a lot more since I'm sleepy right now.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Apr 2, 2011)

I cast my vote on Final Fantasy (great piano pieces), Zelda (epic scores), and Mario (classic tunes). I also love the Halo music as well.


----------



## injected11 (Apr 3, 2011)

Super Metroid, Mega Man x1, Earthbound, Super Meat Boy.


----------



## s4mid4re (Apr 3, 2011)

The Clannad OSTs are simply Epic.

But I also like the KH OSTs and Final Fantasy Piano Collections (mostly FFX)


----------



## HorseBox (Apr 4, 2011)

i went with pokemon cause its the most nostalgic for me.
I also love the music from the zelda series particulary Oot


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 11, 2011)

Kirby - I like some of its soundtracks.

Pokemon - I like this better than Kirby.

Kingdom Hearts - I like almost all of its soundtracks! What I like most is the "Simple and Clean" Remix. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And, sorry for the bump. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't notice this thread. But shouldn't this kind of thread be moved to General Consoles Discussion ?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 11, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> Kirby - I like some of its soundtracks.
> 
> Pokemon - I like this better than Kirby.
> 
> ...



I think it's about the music of the video games, not the video games themselves.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 11, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> FiReFoX_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've got it all wrong, I like these 3 video games because I like its soundtracks. But in my opinion, Kingdom Hearts has the best music. I love it.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 11, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He means it shouldn't be moved because the thread is about music


----------



## jonesman99 (Apr 11, 2011)

I thought Mega Man x4's music was on point. It still had elements of rock music while at the same time incorporating other genres.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 11, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> FiReFoX_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes. This. It's about music, so you shouldn't move it.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 12, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh. So I'm the one who got it all wrong. Sorry. ^^'''


----------



## unseen4ce (Apr 15, 2011)

Final Fantasy has an orchestra playing many pieces around the world and on youtube. People just voted for zelda, yes I like the game, because they are not aware of FF or like zelda better as a game. There is NO comparision, music-wise, between FF and zelda. FF has genius composers, with peices that are perfromed all over the world.

It isn't long till the Final Fantasy Orchestra comes to my shores and I want to see it.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Apr 15, 2011)

unseen4ce said:
			
		

> Final Fantasy has an orchestra playing many pieces around the world and on youtube. People just voted for zelda, yes I like the game, because they are not aware of FF or like zelda better as a game. There is NO comparision, music-wise, between FF and zelda. FF has genius composers, with peices that are perfromed all over the world.
> 
> It isn't long till the Final Fantasy Orchestra comes to my shores and I want to see it.


So does Mario Galaxy. Guess which one doesn't sound fanboyish when you talk about it?


----------



## Fellow (Apr 15, 2011)

The list is subjective, don't waste our time.


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 16, 2011)

Fellow said:
			
		

> The list is subjective, don't waste our time.



Something subjective...on the internet!?

Someone call the police.


----------



## L-Lawliet (Apr 16, 2011)

I've got 20GB of videogame music on my laptop. Ace Attorney is my favourite.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 16, 2011)

Call me a fanboy, but I downloaded every soundtrack of the Ace Attorney series (excluding Gyakuten Kenji 2), including the Ochestrated and Jazz Pieces.  My favorite song is Pursuit - Caught.

Anyways, my other ones are:

Chrono Trigger: The music in this game is amazing.  It can go from emotional, to hi-jinks, to epic, to casual, and all of the songs are very well done.  My favorite songs are Wind Scene (Yearning for the Wind) and Corridor of Time.

Touhou (AFAIC is pronounced Toho)) this game also has amazing music.  But the mere fact that it's an indie game made by one person and the music itself has gained a large cult following and have gained their own popular reproductions (such as "Help Me, Erinnnnnnnn" and "Marisa Stole the Precious Thing")  My favorite song is Flandre's Theme "U.N. Own Was Her?"

Secret of Mana: By far, this game has some of the most beautiful I've heard in a video game, extremely well done.

These are just a few others.


----------



## HBK (Apr 19, 2011)

Golden Sun isn't there, I don't care.


----------



## boombox (Apr 19, 2011)

Super Mario Galaxy 1 & 2 music is the best game music i've ever come across!

Final Fantasy 10 and all the Zelda OoT (and onward) are up there with the best musical scores.

Don't get me wrong, there are other games with brilliant music in that list..but out of them all it has to be these that really stand out the most.


----------



## Excellentnuke (Apr 21, 2011)

I love the Perona 3 soundtrack and the God(s) Eater (Burst) soundtrack


----------

